# 2006 Halloween Classic at "The Gate"



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

Hi Guys,

I just wanted to start a thread for this years Halloween Classic. The 2006 Halloween Classic will be held October 27th, 28th, and 29th. An entry form will be out by next weekend. If you have any questions about this years event please feel free to ask here on the forum, PM me or shoot me an e-mail. This year we have some exciting new ideas that will ensure a good time be had by all who attend. We also will have some new classes! The following classes wil be run at this years event:

1/12th Scale Stock
1/12th Scale Modified
1/12th Scale 19 Turn
Touring Car Stock
Touring Car Modified
Touring Car 19 Turn
Touring Car Stock Rubber Tire

Stay tuned for more news about the event in the very near future!

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Nexus (Feb 12, 2003)

spec tire or open for the Stock Rubber class?


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

I am sure it will be spec tire, but bring your own.


----------



## CrashTestDummy (Jan 17, 2006)

Team AB Charles/eXpress will be at the classic and we will be bringing the house in the way of parts....moreso than we had at the Finale.

Jim

btw....size xtra large t-shirt for me.......lol


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

Nexus,

We are discussing tire choices now and will let everyone know what our disicion is when the entry form is posted which will be by the end of the weekend. It will be bring your own but we will limit it to what you can use. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

can noobs run in it


----------



## GRIZZLY-A (Jan 25, 2002)

Anyone can race


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

ok thanks i might be there


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

tcian said:


> ok thanks i might be there


 Why would you miss one of the best races in the country-and its right in your own backyard  Come out and practice with us and learn to tune your car and you'll get faster!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

yea i might right now i am trying to find eather a xray t1 t2 fk05 or a corally if i get it in time ill come out


----------



## cepaw (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey Ian, I have a hpi pro 4 for sale, lots of spare parts...
Mike


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Mike, I may want to look at your spares...


----------



## cepaw (Aug 27, 2005)

no problem Chris, I have arms, c hubs, every screw there is, a front one way...


----------



## cepaw (Aug 27, 2005)

Ian, you should come out and race, this is a great event, you can learn alot. I ran this race last year, I had a blast, all the Hobby Town racers should run this race.
Mike


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I assume brushless is allowed in the modified classes? Are Lipo batteries?

-Rich


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

Rich,

Brushless is allowed in Mod. but lipo's will not be legal. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

No prob - thanks.

-Rich


----------



## EAMotorsports (Sep 25, 2001)

bean's my hero said:


> Rich,
> 
> Brushless is allowed in Mod. but lipo's will not be legal.
> 
> ...


 Dont wanna take a chance catching the carpet on fire?

EA


----------



## J.O. (Feb 4, 2006)

Does anyone know if there will be an on-line entry form for the Halloween Race? If so will it be posted within this thread?

Thanks,

J-


----------



## chicky03 (Oct 17, 2001)

J.O. said:


> Does anyone know if there will be an on-line entry form for the Halloween Race? If so will it be posted within this thread?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> J-


Yes it will. Probably next week or sooner.

Paul


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

ia that on a friday cuz i cant miss school


----------



## Brian Rice (Feb 21, 2005)

tcian said:


> is that on a friday cuz i cant miss school


Practice is on Friday and part of Saturday... You can come after school on Friday and still have plenty of practice before the race starts. :thumbsup:


----------



## David Usnik (Oct 8, 2002)

Brian - You can come out for practice as well. How's family life treating you?


----------



## Brian Rice (Feb 21, 2005)

Dave, I'll be back out at some point. Definately in time for the Classic.

Family life is good! Thanks!


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Deleted, before the Herm loses his mind.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I have mine filled out but you forgot to mention where to email or snail mail it to?

-Rich


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

AB Charles is a proud sponsor of the "Go to Hell" class. :tongue:


----------



## CrashTestDummy (Jan 17, 2006)

McSmooth said:


> AB Charles is a proud sponsor of the "Go to Hell" class. :tongue:


And whatever other class we might end up with...  ....besides the obvious low class award....perhaps an H-Rob/Seaball class.... :thumbsup:


----------



## H-Rob (Aug 18, 2006)

Don't tease!

I'm still waiting for my award from the Grand Finale!


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

where is the entrey form


----------



## GRIZZLY-A (Jan 25, 2002)

there not out yet,Jimmy or paul will post them when there ready.


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

thank you


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

2006 Halloween Classic Entry form! Ask and you shall receive!

http://www.rctech.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=163822


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks alot beans my hero


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Ian, don't forget you have to race in a costume for the Halloween Race. Rules are rules!


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

is taht true ? MUMM SOUNDS GOOD I CAN BE AN RC CAR DRIVER......


----------



## cepaw (Aug 27, 2005)

Ian, maybe you can go as Ricky Bobby...
If you need help setting up let me know
Mike


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

yyea i need help but i need to be able to get there first cuz my dad doesnt get off work on friday the 27 to take me but i will try to find a ride


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

Entries are coming in! Stay tuned to www.clevelandcarpetracing.com for an up-to-date entry list coming soon. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## CrashTestDummy (Jan 17, 2006)

bean's my hero said:


> Entries are coming in! Stay tuned to www.clevelandcarpetracing.com for an up-to-date entry list coming soon.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim


Jim do we have the t/c 19t turn class as well or have you gotten a sponsor???


----------



## cepaw (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey guys, I'm looking for some 4200 batteries, any idea where I can get some ?


----------



## EAMotorsports (Sep 25, 2001)

cepaw said:


> Hey guys, I'm looking for some 4200 batteries, any idea where I can get some ?


 I'll have my order here on Monday. They should be ready to ship about 1 week after that. This next batch should be killer

EA


----------



## cepaw (Aug 27, 2005)

I'll take two (6 cell ), sign me up
I'll send you an email
Mike


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Marty-You have PM.

Jerry
_____________________________
New World Hobbies-nwh.vstore.ca
Axiom Motors-axiommotors.com
MAXAMPS.COM
K of K


----------



## SPC (May 2, 2004)

cepaw said:


> Hey guys, I'm looking for some 4200 batteries, any idea where I can get some ?


cepaw - You have a PM. 
Tom Himes
SPC Racing


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Get ready. This one's going to be a sellout. Did I mention a rubber tire class?


----------



## cepaw (Aug 27, 2005)

I cant wait to race the G main
I just want to have fun
This year will be a blast...


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Goetz said:


> Get ready. This one's going to be a sellout. Did I mention a rubber tire class?


Just to see "get ready" and "rubber" in the same sentence chris just gives me bad chills.....

LOL....

You need to break the big pink hat I heard you wore one time out for the Classic.

Should be a good time and fun.

"sleeper"

What ever happen to Team Balls anyways?


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Pink*

I think team balls got the HIV, but the pink pony rides into the sunset.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

insaneriders said:


> I think team balls got the HIV, but the pink pony rides into the sunset.


You coming out of retirement?


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

Is there a list of all entires or at least numbers for each class?

Wondering what class to run. Will there be any tires for sale - rubber - for that class?

clark


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Clark,

I'll check on using handout tires. I think I'd like to do that, but I've got to get with Schumacher on that to find out about billing options. Hahaha.

We'll start posting the entries at the turn of the months or so.

Thanks,

- C -


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

I talked with some of the rubber tire guys at vegas and invited them ALL to the HC and many showed an interest in coming out to the gate to run rubber tire class. Not to many said "Yeah-I'll be there", but showed a desire thats for sure.


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Retirement like Michael Jordan*

I'll buy the chassis and take donations for the rest.


----------



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

Didnt I read somewhere that if you win, you race for free the next year? :thumbsup:


----------



## EAMotorsports (Sep 25, 2001)

Keith Billanti said:


> Didnt I read somewhere that if you win, you race for free the next year? :thumbsup:


 Yea it was in the same place that said if you cry about getting made fun of you cant come back to race:devil:

EA


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Come on now, children.

- C -


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Check out the latest pictures from the Gate >> http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2687356#post2687356


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Mark-I see you peaking-are you coming to run Rubber tire stock?? Say yes-I just bought a brand new car kit to run this class-how crazy is that????????????


----------



## TC Guy (Sep 27, 2005)

WOW.....WHAT IS THAT???!!!! Goetz mentioned he was toying with the idea of a diagnol straight....I never thought he'd do it...Nice. That'll make for some interesting lap times.  
See y'all next Sunday the 8th.
Peace.


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Yeah, this is our warm-up layout. It will stay down until the Classic. Should be a good track to test your setups.


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

*Corners*



rayhuang said:


> Check out the latest pictures from the Gate >> http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2687356#post2687356


Ahhh. It looks like the infamous green carpet is back!! Awsome!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Yes, but we're keeping if off of the driving area this time.


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

(it.)


----------



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

EAMotorsports said:


> Yea it was in the same place that said if you cry about getting made fun of you cant come back to race:devil:
> 
> EA



you make me so proud to sport your name


----------



## 1fastguy1 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey Guys
I was planning on coming up next weekend, will that be too late to sign 
up for the Classic??
Mo


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Mo, you'll be fine. Come on up.


----------



## santinuchi (Aug 22, 2006)

*mo*



1fastguy1 said:


> Hey Guys
> I was planning on coming up next weekend, will that be too late to sign
> up for the Classic??
> Mo


Thank you for the help and encouragement at the IIC.....Tito


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

santinuchi said:


> Thank you for the help and encouragement at the IIC.....Tito


Thank you for kicking my @$$ in 12th scale!!


----------



## santinuchi (Aug 22, 2006)

*hhehehe*



rayhuang said:


> Thank you for kicking my @$$ in 12th scale!!


I don't know if it qualifies as an arse kicking but your more than welcome!!!!....thanks for returning the favor and then some +1 lap in 1/10.....


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

Santinuchi PM


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

I guess us old farts (Ray HuHang) included, won't have Masters class to fall back on!!!!


----------



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

is there a deadline for the race (response to MO)

KB


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

i think october 13 or else its 20$ more, Jim did you get my order form


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Yup, we'll add you late, but it's $20 more.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

RICOTHOMAS said:


> I guess us old farts (Ray HuHang) included, won't have Masters class to fall back on!!!!



We wont need it!!


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

Current Entries:
Bill Impson
Chris Geotz
Dan Chronister
Dan Yourga
Dave Arnold
Dave Lazor
Dave Usnik
Eli Ezrow
Greg Dobrosky
Ian Vrana
James Brink
Jeremy Otis
Jim Herrmann
Kerry Veith
Mike Rhodes
Paul Ciccarello
Pete Medved
Thomas Heys
Robert Shuchman
Will Nichols
Ky Layfield
Zane Lacko
Dan Miles
Greg Anthony
Eric Chambers
Guo Chean Ooi
Mike Wise

I know there are a ton of guys who have not entered yet. The deadline is October 13th. After October 13th there is a $20.00 late fee. No exceptions! Get yuour entries in NOW if you plan on attending. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hi Jim,

I had sent my entry in on Monday. Let me know if you have not received it by next week.

-Rich


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

Rich,

I have not received it yet, I will let you know next week if I do not receive it. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Jim,

Do you have any class counts yet?


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

I know you guys run every weekend, but is there going to be a warm-up race a week or two before?:roll:


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

There will be a warm-up, but the plan is that the layout is fresh on Friday for the Classic. Unlike everybody else, we do not want to give any "home field advantage". With the new carpet, the tractions comes up quick, so that's no longer a valid excuse for tracks to put the layout down early.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Will that "Warm-Up Weekend" include Sat AND Sun?


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

Entries By Class

*Stock Touring*
Bill Impson
Chris Geotz
Dan Chronister
Dan Yourga
Dave Lazor
Eli Ezrow
Greg Dobrosky
Ian Vrana
Jeff Morgan
Jim Herrmann
Kerry Veith
Ky Layfield
Marc McGurren
Mike Rhodes
Pete Medved
Will Nichols
Zane Lacko
Dick Monahan
Darrell Scott
Bill Sydor
Mike Wise

*19 Turn Touring*
Chris Geotz
Dan Miles
Eli Ezrow
Eric Chambers
Marc McGurren
Rick Monahan
Bill Sydor
Mike Wise

*Modified Touring *
Dan Miles
Guo Chean Ooi
Paul Ciccarello

*Stock Rubber*
Guo Chean Ooi
Ray Huang

*Stock 1/12th Scale*
Bill Impson
Dan Yourga
Dave Usnik
Eli Ezrow
James Brink
Jeff Morgan
Jeremy Otis
Jim Herrmann
Ray Huang
Pete Medved
Robert Shuchman
Thomas Heys
Will Nichols

*19 Turn 1/12th Scale*
Dave Usnik
Greg Anthony
James Brink
Thomas Heys

*Modified 1/12th Scale*
Dan Miles
Dave Arnold
Greg Anthony
Guo Chean Ooi
Paul Ciccarello


Remember guys OCTOBER 13TH is the Enrty DEADLINE! I know A LOT of people who are planning on attending that need to get antries in A.S.A.P. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Jim,
I gave Chris my entry on Sun.

chuck


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

Thanks Chuck!


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Greg Anthony said:


> Will that "Warm-Up Weekend" include Sat AND Sun?


Bueler? Bueler? Bueler?


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Likely, but not positive yet.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Jim - please let me know if you do not receive my entry by today. It should not have taken a week to get to you from Michigan. So, sounds like it is lost in the mail.


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Richard Changsworth


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

Rich,

I have not received it. 

Jim


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Do you want me to send another entry in or do you want to wait a few more days to see if it shows up? I had sent it in for stock 1/12th and 19-turn TC.

-Rich


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey Rich,

Whomever gets outqualified between us in stock 12th should have to wear a Cheongsam in the Main!!! :lol: 

Boy-what am I saying-Ive been sucking hard lately.

Ray


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Yer on! Hope you own one tho, b/c I certainly don't. When I found out I was French I tossed anything I had that was Asian.

Anyways, you better try it on before the race because I don't want you popping any seams and giving us a show we don't want to see.  I still have my girlish figure, so I think I should be okay. Of course, I'm not planning on losing.. 

-Rich


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Sounds like you two should get a private chat room!


----------



## losidude44857 (Mar 19, 2002)

Can i join?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Rico - We had one but our wives found out about it and shut it down.

LosiDude - Join in the bet? Sure! 

Jim - I take it my entry still has not arrived? Let me know and I'll send another check/entry form.


-Rich


----------



## darnold (Sep 25, 2001)

Sent my entry for 12th mod off over a week ago. Just wanted to make sure you guys got it. -Please advise. -Dave A.


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

Rich: Please go ahead and send in another entry form. 

Dave: Got it!

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

*Entry list as of 10/7*

*Stock Touring*
Bill Impson
Chris Geotz
Dan Chronister
Dan Yourga
Dave Lazor
Eli Ezrow
Greg Dobrosky
Ian Vrana
Jeff Morgan
Jim Herrmann
Kerry Veith
Ky Layfield
Marc McGurren
Mike Rhodes
Pete Medved
Will Nichols
Zane Lacko
Dick Monahan
Darrell Scott
Bill Sydor
Mike Wise
Mike McBride
Wade Shive
Junior Norton
Dennis Maitland
Tom Barrett
Mike Clark
Chuck Mackin

*19 Turn Touring*
Chris Geotz
Dan Miles
Eli Ezrow
Eric Chambers
Marc McGurren
Rick Monahan
Bill Sydor
Mike Wise
James Reilly
Wade Shive
Jacob Delano

*Modified Touring* 
Dan Miles
Guo Chean Ooi
Paul Ciccarello
James Reilly
Mike Blackstock
Jacob Delano

*Stock Rubber*
Guo Chean Ooi
Ray Huang
Sean Brandon

*Stock 1/12th Scale*
Bill Impson
Dan Yourga
Dave Usnik
Eli Ezrow
James Brink
Jeff Morgan
Jeremy Otis
Jim Herrmann
Ray Huang
Pete Medved
Robert Shuchman
Thomas Heys
Will Nichols
Nick Max
Robert Reilly
Mike Clark
Geoff Jecmen
Chuck Mackin
Jody Flipse

*19 Turn 1/12th Scale*
Dave Usnik
Greg Anthony
James Brink
Thomas Heys
Tom Himes
Perry Caswell
Jody Flipse
Jacob Delano

*Modified 1/12th Scale*
Dan Miles
Dave Arnold
Greg Anthony
Guo Chean Ooi
Paul Ciccarello
Perry Caswell
Mike Blackstock


The entry dead line is 10/13 to avoid the late fee. Please send in your entries NOW if you plan on attending. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Jimmy-remember I signed up for 19t foam as well.


----------



## ohiorcdad (Mar 25, 2002)

Jimmy,

I meant to sign Jake up for 12th Mod. List shows 19T. If I made a mistake can you switch him please.

Thanks


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Jimmy - I will send another entry/check. Today (Monday) is a USPS holiday so it will go in the mail tomorrow. Let me know when you get it, please. 

-Rich


----------



## Johnny Carey (Sep 1, 2006)

Getting sent out tomorrow in the morning. Should be fun.


----------



## SuperRooster (Aug 23, 2006)

Sent mine out this morning!  


-Anthony


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Heading to the post office to send in mine.

This is going to be a killer race, my first Classic, I can't wait.

Jerry
_____________________________
New World Hobbies-nwh.vstore.ca
Axiom Motors-axiommotors.com
MAXAMPS.COM
K of K


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

Current Entry List as of 10/10/2006

*Stock Touring*
Bill Impson
Chris Goetz
Dan Chronister
Dan Yourga
Dave Lazor
Eli Ezrow
Greg Dobrosky
Ian Vrana
Jeff Morgan
Jim Herrmann
Kerry Veith
Ky Layfield
Marc McGurren
Mike Rhodes
Pete Medved
Will Nichols
Zane Lacko
Dick Monahan
Darrell Scott
Bill Sydor
Mike Wise
Mike McBride
Wade Shive
Junior Norton
Dennis Maitland
Tom Barrett
Mike Clark
Chuck Mackin
Scott Walter
Chris Young
Ray Adams
Zach Adams
Mike Pavlick
Mo Denton
Eric Bagshaw

*19 Turn Touring*
Chris Goetz
Dan Miles
Eli Ezrow
Eric Chambers
Marc McGurren
Rick Monahan
Bill Sydor
Mike Wise
James Reilly
Wade Shive
Jacob Delano
Bobby Flack
Ray Huang
Dan Yourga

*Modified Touring *
Dan Miles
Guo Chean Ooi
Paul Ciccarello
James Reilly
Mike Blackstock
Jacob Delano
Bobby Flack
Barry Baker
Paul Lemuix
Todd Hodge
Mike Dumas
Andrew Gray

*Stock Rubber*
Guo Chean Ooi
Ray Huang
Sean Brandon
Chris Young

*Stock 1/12th Scale*
Bill Impson
Dave Usnik
Eli Ezrow
James Brink
Jeff Morgan
Jeremy Otis
Jim Herrmann
Ray Huang
Pete Medved
Robert Shuchman
Thomas Heys
Will Nichols
Nick Max
Robert Reilly
Mike Clark
Geoff Jecmen
Chuck Mackin
Jody Flipse
Chuck Lonergan
Greg Hallenbeck
Ray Adams
Jeff Shorter
Billy Aholt
Mike Pavlick
Mo Denton
Eric Bagshaw
Michael Thomas
Vicky Blackstock
Dave Morrow

*19 Turn 1/12th Scale*
Dave Usnik
Greg Anthony
James Brink
Thomas Heys
Tom Himes
Perry Caswell
Jody Flipse
Chuck Lonergan


*Modified 1/12th Scale*
Dan Miles
Dave Arnold
Greg Anthony
Guo Chean Ooi
Paul Ciccarello
Perry Caswell
Mike Blackstock
Barry Baker
Paul Lemuix
Todd Hodge
Mike Dumas
Andrew Gray
Jacob Delano


If you have not entered yet now would be a great time to do so. Entries must be post marked by the 13th to avoid the $20.00 late fee. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Looks like with the small turnout in rubber tires, we should have kept Masters 1/12th scale.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Will we be able to set up our pits Thursday night?

-Rich


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Looks like with the small turnout in rubber tires, we should have kept Masters 1/12th scale.


Bummer isnt it? I bought a brand new car to run rubber and so far 4 entries.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

I am signing up friday...will there be any room left for me???? goetz said there was going to be a limit


----------



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

i might run with yah, ray..


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

Current Entry List as of 10/11/2006

*Stock Touring*
Bill Impson
Chris Goetz
Dan Chronister
Dan Yourga
Dave Lazor
Eli Ezrow
Greg Dobrosky
Ian Vrana
Jeff Morgan
Jim Herrmann
Kerry Veith
Ky Layfield
Marc McGurren
Mike Rhodes
Pete Medved
Will Nichols
Zane Lacko
Dick Monahan
Darrell Scott
Bill Sydor
Mike Wise
Mike McBride
Wade Shive
Junior Norton
Dennis Maitland
Tom Barrett
Mike Clark
Chuck Mackin
Scott Walter
Chris Young
Ray Adams
Zach Adams
Mike Pavlick
Mo Denton
Eric Bagshaw
Andrew Ellis
Brad Johnson
Justin Zorc
Eric Orszag
Mark Smyka
Eric Anderson

*19 Turn Touring*
Chris Goetz
Dan Miles
Eli Ezrow
Eric Chambers
Marc McGurren
Rick Monahan
Bill Sydor
Mike Wise
James Reilly
Wade Shive
Jacob Delano
Bobby Flack
Ray Huang
Dan Yourga
Andrew Ellis
Brad Johnson
Mark Smyka
Eric Anderson

*Modified Touring *
Dan Miles
Guo Chean Ooi
Paul Ciccarello
James Reilly
Mike Blackstock
Jacob Delano
Bobby Flack
Barry Baker
Paul Lemuix
Todd Hodge
Mike Dumas
Andrew Gray

*Stock Rubber*
Guo Chean Ooi
Ray Huang
Sean Brandon
Chris Young

*Stock 1/12th Scale*
Bill Impson
Dave Usnik
Eli Ezrow
James Brink
Jeff Morgan
Jeremy Otis
Jim Herrmann
Ray Huang
Pete Medved
Robert Shuchman
Thomas Heys
Will Nichols
Nick Max
Robert Reilly
Mike Clark
Geoff Jecmen
Chuck Mackin
Jody Flipse
Chuck Lonergan
Greg Hallenbeck
Ray Adams
Jeff Shorter
Billy Aholt
Mike Pavlick
Mo Denton
Eric Bagshaw
Michael Thomas
Vicky Blackstock
Dave Morrow
Jason Shuster
Justin Zorc
Mark Smyka
Frank Calandra Jr.

*19 Turn 1/12th Scale*
Dave Usnik
Greg Anthony
James Brink
Thomas Heys
Tom Himes
Perry Caswell
Jody Flipse
Chuck Lonergan
Frank Calandra Jr.

*Modified 1/12th Scale*
Dan Miles
Dave Arnold
Greg Anthony
Guo Chean Ooi
Paul Ciccarello
Perry Caswell
Mike Blackstock
Barry Baker
Paul Lemuix
Todd Hodge
Mike Dumas
Andrew Gray
Jacob Delano


If you have not gotten you entry in, *it is not *too late! Send in your entry postmarked by the 13th which is Friday and you will avoid the $20.00 late fee. If you have sent in your entry but do not see your name on the list please let me know and I will look into it. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## chicky03 (Oct 17, 2001)

*Hey Guys,*

*We are going to hold an open practice this saturday from 10:00 am to 10:00 pm if you would like to get some extra practice in before the halloween race. The cost will be $15 for Saturday and if you race Sunday also it will be $25 for the weekend.*

*Paul*


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Any word on whether we can set up pits on Thursday, 10/26?

-Rich


----------



## chicky03 (Oct 17, 2001)

Rich Chang said:


> Any word on whether we can set up pits on Thursday, 10/26?
> 
> -Rich


Yea we will be there from 5-10.

Paul


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Great! Thanks!


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Damn, I haven't even put my scaler on the track yet and I'm ALREADY in the "B" fo schizzle!!


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Ray, Did you want a TC rubber class so you could get a Trophy?


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

MAD1 said:


> Ray, Did you want a TC rubber class so you could get a Trophy?


Looks that way doesnt it? I am PISSED about it-but who knows-it could shoot up 10 or so entries in the next 48 hours?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

rayhuang said:


> Looks that way doesnt it? I am PISSED about it-but who knows-it could shoot up 10 or so entries in the next 48 hours?!?!?!?!?!?


It's a bitch being a pioneer, but you made a point with that car the other night. I was surprised at the speed and handling.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

<smacktalk>
Hope you tested that Cheongsam on, Ray. 
</smacktalk>

However, it would seem my *second* entry form/check that I sent in this week has not arrived, either, so maybe I am not meant to race at the HC....

-Rich "Changsworth"


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

GOT SOME ENTRIES IN TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Current Entry List as of 10/12/2006

*Stock Touring*
Bill Impson
Chris Goetz
Dan Chronister
Dan Yourga
Dave Lazor
Eli Ezrow
Greg Dobrosky
Ian Vrana
Jeff Morgan
Jim Herrmann
Kerry Veith
Ky Layfield
Marc McGurren
Mike Rhodes
Pete Medved
Will Nichols
Zane Lacko
Dick Monahan
Darrell Scott
Bill Sydor
Mike Wise
Mike McBride
Wade Shive
Junior Norton
Dennis Maitland
Tom Barrett
Mike Clark
Chuck Mackin
Scott Walter
Chris Young
Ray Adams
Zach Adams
Mike Pavlick
Mo Denton
Eric Bagshaw
Andrew Ellis
Brad Johnson
Justin Zorc
Eric Orszag
Mark Smyka
Eric Anderson
Tom Firsching
John Firsching
Chris Vogan
Craig Xavier
Anthony Anastasia
John Carey
Johnny Carey
Jason Cramer
Randy Kastl
Jeff Cuffs

*19 Turn Touring*
Chris Goetz
Dan Miles
Eli Ezrow
Eric Chambers
Marc McGurren
Rick Monahan
Bill Sydor
Mike Wise
James Reilly
Wade Shive
Jacob Delano
Bobby Flack
Ray Huang
Dan Yourga
Andrew Ellis
Brad Johnson
Mark Smyka
Eric Anderson
Jeff Dayger
Mike Collins
Rich Chang
Willie Thomas Jr.
Chris Vogan
Fred Baumgartner
Anthony Anastasia
Randy Kastl
Jeff Cuffs

*Modified Touring *
Dan Miles
Guo Chean Ooi
Paul Ciccarello
James Reilly
Mike Blackstock
Jacob Delano
Bobby Flack
Barry Baker
Paul Lemuix
Todd Hodge
Mike Dumas
Andrew Gray
Jeff Dayger
Mike Collins

*Stock Rubber*
Guo Chean Ooi
Ray Huang
Sean Brandon
Chris Young

*Stock 1/12th Scale*
Bill Impson
Dave Usnik
Eli Ezrow
James Brink
Jeff Morgan
Jeremy Otis
Jim Herrmann
Ray Huang
Pete Medved
Robert Shuchman
Thomas Heys
Will Nichols
Nick Max
Robert Reilly
Mike Clark
Geoff Jecmen
Chuck Mackin
Jody Flipse
Chuck Lonergan
Greg Hallenbeck
Ray Adams
Jeff Shorter
Billy Aholt
Mike Pavlick
Mo Denton
Eric Bagshaw
Michael Thomas
Vicky Blackstock
Dave Morrow
Jason Shuster
Justin Zorc
Mark Smyka
Frank Calandra Jr.
Tom Firsching
John Firsching
Brian Wynn
Mark Calandra 
Tyler Gerber
Wayne Gerber Jr.
Mike Murray
Rich Chang
John Carey
Johnny Carey
Jeff Cuffs

*19 Turn 1/12th Scale*
Dave Usnik
Greg Anthony
James Brink
Thomas Heys
Tom Himes
Perry Caswell
Jody Flipse
Chuck Lonergan
Frank Calandra Jr.
Tom Firsching
John Firsching
Mike Murray
David Lee

*Modified 1/12th Scale*
Dan Miles
Dave Arnold
Greg Anthony
Guo Chean Ooi
Paul Ciccarello
Perry Caswell
Mike Blackstock
Barry Baker
Paul Lemuix
Todd Hodge
Mike Dumas
Andrew Gray
Jacob Delano
Mark Calandra 
Jeff Dayger
Fred Baumgartner
David Lee


Alright guys, tomorrow is the last day to get your entries postmarked so you don't have to pay the late fee. Please if you know your coming get your entry in a.s.a.p. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Woo hoo! I see my name on the list finally. :-D

-Rich


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Awesome-the fields are almost as stacked as Vegas for Talent.


----------



## TC Guy (Sep 27, 2005)

Bagshaw and I will be up for practice Saturday. Thanks for opening up on Saturday. :thumbsup:


----------



## TXDSkinGraphiX (Oct 14, 2006)

Wow Stock Rubber's looking a little bleak....


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Chris-they are talking about canceling stock rubber and I am all for it-even though my rubber car is mega dialed to the max. (0.5 to 1.3 secnds off the fastest stock foam cars here per lap!!!). It doent make sense on a 200 entry race to support a class of 5 or 6 cars. Jim HErrmann shold be tryng to reach you right now.

I will switch my stock rubber entry to stock foam as I am already signed up for 19t foam.

What do you thnk??
Ray


----------



## TXDSkinGraphiX (Oct 14, 2006)

yeah..I know what you mean...I got mine pretty dialed in last week....I was freakin driving it like a foam car. But yeah...it doesnt make sense. Whatever you guys decide...I know your just scared though...LOLOLOLOL


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Wish they had 1/12th masters


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Just FYI to all:


It wasnt just because of me we had a Rubber Class!! It was because we race at tracks when were out of town that have very popular rubber tire classes (more than TC foam and 12th scale put together) and it was felt that it would be a really popular extra class to run, but like many things, dont count your chickens till they hatch.

Chris-I aint skared!!  

btw-you wouldnt happen to have a Parma Speed 8 you could spray before the HC would ya? If you e-mail me I can e-mail you pics of my colors and schemes!! [email protected]


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

Ray i have a bunch of tires from outdoor i will give you....some have holes in them though so i dont know if they will be of much use.....i dont need them anymore


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

*Hi Guys a few Notes for the Classic:*

*1) Registration is Closed!!!!!!!!!*

*2) I will post the final Entry list in the next day or two.*

*3) The Stock Rubber Tire Class has been CANCELED for the event. *

*Thanks,*
*Jim*


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

sucks for ray.....he could have taken the cup.....LOL


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Jimmy-please switch me to Stock touring please. Same PT and channel as rubber.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

wat are the dates and times for the 3 days of the classic????


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

partyplatedave said:


> wat are the dates and times for the 3 days of the classic????



Heres the schedule: http://www.clevelandcarpetracing.com/classic.html


----------



## ohiorcdad (Mar 25, 2002)

For those of you that haven't been to the Gate lately. They have really made a lot of improvement to the track. Nice carpet, smooth surface. Gonna be a nice race. Thanks for the hospitality guys. We had fun and learned alot about the new car.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

hey guys....during the last 2 fridays......or maybe eventhe first friday practice...i left a pair of tires in the truing room that was brand new.....i still havent found them.....i went back into the room to true them and they werent there....so if anyone has found a pair of tires please return them to me......thank you


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Any word on when the list of entrys will be posted? I didn't get my entry out till the beginning of last week.

Just wondering if my entry got there before the cut off.

Thanks,
Jerry
_____________________________
New World Hobbies-nwh.vstore.ca
Axiom Motors-axiommotors.com
MAXAMPS.COM
K of K


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

http://mail.google.com/mail/?realattid=f_eteed3hu&attid=0.1&disp=vah&view=att&th=10e56b2da70c7af8

Does that work? I'm not sure if the link will hold up or not. Jerry, you are in 12th-19T and Mod Touring. 

- Chris -


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

That link tries to get us into gmail.

-Rich


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Jimmy,
Did you get Dave Morrow's stock tc entry??
Wayne


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Shitsky.


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Goetz said:


> http://mail.google.com/mail/?realattid=f_eteed3hu&attid=0.1&disp=vah&view=att&th=10e56b2da70c7af8
> 
> Does that work? I'm not sure if the link will hold up or not. Jerry, you are in 12th-19T and Mod Touring.
> 
> - Chris -


I only signed up for 12th stock. You got the right Jerry? LOL.

Thanks Chris,
Jerry
_____________________________
New World Hobbies-nwh.vstore.ca
Axiom Motors-axiommotors.com
MAXAMPS.COM
K of K


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Yeah, I was lying. Here folks.

http://www.rctech.net/forum/showpost.php?p=2733880&postcount=75


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Thanks Chris.

Man, next weekend is going to be killer. 

Can't wait.

Jerry
_____________________________
New World Hobbies-nwh.vstore.ca
Axiom Motors-axiommotors.com
MAXAMPS.COM
K of K


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

so how many people total.....will there be another raffle this year....i love them


----------



## 1fastguy1 (Apr 30, 2002)

Jimmy you got PM
thanks
Mo


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

From the link Chris posted above, looks like 145 people, 240 entries.

-Rich


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Yeah, up 30 entries from last year. And we had to turn some down.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

well that means the pit space will be crammed......well not urs chris....you are in the VIP section


----------



## EAMotorsports (Sep 25, 2001)

partyplatedave said:


> well that means the pit space will be crammed......well not urs chris....you are in the VIP section


 Yea but this year he'll be sharing it with his latest victi....errr "special someone" Weylin Rose!!

EA


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

*Practice this Saturday!!!!!!!!!*

Hey Guys,

The Gate will be open this Saturday 10/21/06 for Practice. Doors will open at 10:00am and close at 5:00pm. The cost of practice will be $10.00. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Impdog (May 23, 2003)

Will the track be open for practice on the Thursday the 26th? LMN Thanks


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

No practice on the 26th. Friday morning will see the first car hit the new track.


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

The pits will be condenensed some. Those that we have right now, and in the past, should be considered luxurious for a big race. The table space will remain unchanged, but the lanes will "tighten up" a bit.


----------



## Stratus54 (Jul 16, 2005)

I guess that means the "Bingo" hall side wont be open for pitting this year?


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Is Seaball looking up the age of concent in Ohio?




EAMotorsports said:


> Yea but this year he'll be sharing it with his latest victi....errr "special someone" Weylin Rose!!
> 
> EA


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

No, there will actually be a bingo game going on in that space the same weekend. We'll have plenty of room, as our hobby shop will be condensed some.


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

It's suck it time:

http://www.rctech.net/forum/showpost.php?p=2737935&postcount=80


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

How much to play bingo?








-I. suck Badly-


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

You mean on this?




Goetz said:


> It's suck it time


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I wonder if they'll let us pit in there if we play bingo?

-Rich




onefastdude said:


> How much to play bingo?


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

stupid stupid question but are you guys going to change the layout for the HC.....i doubt it but are you???


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

In a previous post somewhere in this thread they said the layout for the HC will be different from what is currently down in order to keep things fair. So, I imagine it will be going down Weds/Thurs.

-Rich


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

Rich Chang said:


> In a previous post somewhere in this thread they said the layout for the HC will be different from what is currently down in order to keep things fair. So, I imagine it will be going down Weds/Thurs.
> 
> -Rich


You are correct sir!

Jim


----------



## Apl Hed (Mar 6, 2002)

bean's my hero said:


> Rich: Please go ahead and send in another entry form.
> 
> Dave: Got it!
> 
> ...


 hey jim, damon converse ( Diggity Designs ) and i are coming to youre race, i guess you or chris told him he was in, but i need to know if i can still get in as well, seing as we are travelling together as team Diggity Designs. damon is still waiting for an e-mail to confirm that both of us can get in. please let me know asap. if need be i can send entries and money next day air. 

thank you
john mcintosh

[email protected]


----------



## CrashTestDummy (Jan 17, 2006)

Well AB Charles Hobby Shop is back and up and running and will be ready with parts and stuff for the Classic as we have promised. Our team will be there and a full load of goodies as usual.

Jim


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

CrashTestDummy said:


> Well AB Charles Hobby Shop is back and up and running and will be ready with parts and stuff for the Classic as we have promised. Our team will be there and a full load of goodies as usual.
> 
> Jim


Whoo HOO!! bring Paragon and motor spray


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Did you click your heels together and salute as you typed that? Haha!

Or, did you go the Ed McMahon on 'The Tonight Show' route?

-Rich




bean's my hero said:


> You are correct sir!
> 
> Jim


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

Ray, I can bring over some of that stuff tomorrow as well.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

McSmooth said:


> Ray, I can bring over some of that stuff tomorrow as well.


I thnk youd sell some. There or more empty or near empty cans of Paragon then full at the Gate-I can gurantee you that!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

If anyone can bring some Parma Magenta touring tires out for me to use, I would appreciate it. I can buy them from you, or replace them before the Halloween Race.


----------



## Apl Hed (Mar 6, 2002)

jim ya got a pm sir


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Guys,

We are going to be working on the track Wednesday and Thursday this week. 5:30-10 each day to get everything squared away. Please come out if you have time. There's a ton of stuff to get done.

- Chris -

I emailed about 50 or 60 locals. Alot of them came back. It was just a list of tasks, that's all. Come on out.


----------



## TC Guy (Sep 27, 2005)

Goetz,

Bagshaw and I will be there Thursday between 6 and 8 to give you guys a hand.....with the track that is.


----------



## John Tag (Jun 3, 2004)

I like the end Dan...


----------



## TC Guy (Sep 27, 2005)

Tag: You and Justin driving straight through on Thursday?


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

so the count down begins


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

*Final Entry List for the 2006 Halloween Classic!*

Here you go guys! Check it out 255 Entries!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

Thanks Jimmy.

dan medved


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

cant wait.....this will be a huge one...hope i can pick up some cheap stuff there....i also got some stuff to sell...anyone want a millenium or octane discharger...


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

might be in the discharger. how much?

dan medved


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Is practice still going to be open practice from 8:00a-6:00p on Friday or is all practice going to be timed?

-Rich


----------



## dave w 1 (Apr 28, 2005)

good luck to chris doscek and all the other voodoo guys this weekend!


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Changsworth - I'll let you know. Until now, we've always run practice by class, meaning we have given each class a time block (usually an hour or so) for practice each round. We have so many entries (over 260), that we are strongly considering running everything by heats.

Please don't vote on this. I have heard the pros and cons, and we'll handle it with those responsible for implementing this.


----------



## John Tag (Jun 3, 2004)

Do I get my own warm up..LOL


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

Medved said:


> might be in the discharger. how much?
> 
> dan medved


i got 2 of them........... 30 bucks each


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Chris - sounds good. Everyone will be in the same boat so-to-speak so whatever decision you guys go with we'll work with.  

John - since I've only recently gotten to know you and you are bringing me some motors and batteries I'll keep my mouth shut. Otherwise, I was going to make a 'guy-like' wisecrack regarding your "warm-up" question. LOL! 

-Rich


----------



## EAMotorsports (Sep 25, 2001)

Rich Chang said:


> Chris - sounds good. Everyone will be in the same boat so-to-speak so whatever decision you guys go with we'll work with.
> 
> John - since I've only recently gotten to know you and you are bringing me some motors and batteries I'll keep my mouth shut. Otherwise, I was going to make a 'guy-like' wisecrack regarding your "warm-up" question. LOL!
> 
> -Rich


 Ive heard Tag doenst need to be "warmed up" or lubed up...Just insert and hammer away:devil:

EA


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

LOL! Yeah, that was in line with what I was going to be a smarty about. 

-Rich


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Rich:

Hi,

Heck just let him have it............. he loves it that way!!!!!!!!!
and Hi, Eric. hope everythings going well with you!!!!!! sorry I'll won't be at the Classic I couldn't make it this year....again 

Thanks


----------



## John Tag (Jun 3, 2004)

EA I heard your plane had a 72 hr delay.... :wave:


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

so practice ends at six friday...right


----------



## John Tag (Jun 3, 2004)

Open practice..At 6 starts practice heats by your heat for transponder check..


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Tag:

Hi,

Now, what you do to Eric's plane?????

good luck this weekend. :wave:

Thanks


----------



## John Tag (Jun 3, 2004)

I can't tell till sunday so they cant find the problem... :wave:


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

John:

 Hi,

OK................. well have fun and give Rich a hard time. J/K he's a great friend. and fun to race with.

Thanks


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Tag,

Can you let the AB Charles boys know that I will be in need of cyclone parts. No one on this side of the world seems to have anything.

See y'all soon,

Tim


----------



## CrashTestDummy (Jan 17, 2006)

Tim Stamper said:


> Tag,
> 
> Can you let the AB Charles boys know that I will be in need of cyclone parts. No one on this side of the world seems to have anything.
> 
> ...


Tim We will bring what we have along with the new BMI conversion for the cyclone...and a couple of the new BMI 1/12th scale kits as well...and tons of tires and paragon and motor spray etc.

Jim


----------



## CrashTestDummy (Jan 17, 2006)

Well folks everything has been checked and competively priced for all of you who may have been naughty or nice and as in Seaballs case alittle ghoulish....We'll be there on Friday already to set up and support all who we may....perhaps even a music playing blimp for Chris to fool with...LOL

Jim


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

CrashTestDummy said:


> Tim We will bring what we have along with the new BMI conversion for the cyclone...and a couple of the new BMI 1/12th scale kits as well...and tons of tires and paragon and motor spray etc.
> 
> Jim


Thanks Jim.

I have one of the early BMI kits already, just need parts. I made a trade for the car in Vegas.

Tim


----------



## John Tag (Jun 3, 2004)

Jim Im home now call back...your machine is on


----------



## John Tag (Jun 3, 2004)

Northbound in 1 hr.....


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Yourga, bring your checkbook. I found your entry fee... in my back pocket... after I washed it.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

cant wait till tomorrow.....AB charles.....will you guys have a large supply of indigos and megentas????


----------



## CrashTestDummy (Jan 17, 2006)

there will be indigos and magentas...


----------



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

anybody looking for results?
how about the full heatboard for the 4th round tomorrow and about 28 more pictures. find it all at www.rc50.com


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

I just got my call..Bobby Flack won Mod sedan! He was third in 1/12th scale Mod with his new CEFX car (first 1/12th mod race for him) behind Blackstock and Chicky. I was kind of excited and forgot to ask who won anything else and his phone won't work in the track or I would call back.


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

great weekend of racing....didnt do so hot in the main.......cant take that much pressure...neither could my car....i would like to give a huge thanks to AB Charles.....they reallly did a lot for me....thanks


----------



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

ok I have the results and I checked them out before I posted the link on my site

check it out at www.rc50.com 

I'm going to go to sleep now!


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

Great pics NashRCracer. Let us know about a clean-up date at the Gate.

dan medved


----------



## CrashTestDummy (Jan 17, 2006)

A great weekend of racing and a truly great crowd of racers and families at the Gate this weekend. Thanks go out to all who supported the gate crew and to those who made AB Charles Hobby Shops weekend such a good one. Chris, Jim, Wise, Chicky, and everyone else...Thanks for letting us be a part of it all!!!

Jim


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Props go out to the "GATE" crew for another super event. 262 entries and not even a hiccup! "*Good Stuff*" Thanks for putting on an awesome race and entertainment. This is what racing is all about......good times.







Congrats to all the winners and racers for attending. If anyone had half as much fun as I did, then I had twice as much fun as they did!







Hope to see everyone again in a few weeks at the Greatest Spectacle of racing.


----------



## 1fastguy1 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey Guys 
great time as always, LOT of competition, made it fun as always
congrats to the winners and all the A main drivers, with the caliber of racers at this event it made th top ten a real task...also congrats to Mike Wise for sticking it in there
(seaball, your a givin') see you guys for the warm up
Mo


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

OH-I'd like to apologize to all the drivers (except Junior and Vogan LOL) for Voganski and I talking and missing the tone causing a huge pile-up behind us. I swear it didnt sound like Ian was talking about getting ready for the tone, but we still screwed up BAD!!! 

Sorry,
Ray


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Yeah, I heard about that one Ray.


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Heck yeah, I had a great time!!! Thanks for all the hard work it took to pull off another great race!


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

Geotz....what did you do?! Or, what didn't you do? Did you have the hinge pin blocks on upside down, backwards and sideways?

All funin aside, you guys put on a nice event and there was some real good competition out there. I noticed Ray tried a new tactic to try and get a trophy since you all threw out his class!


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

As always, The Gate put on a fantastic race. I had a ball, and I had the "B" but after I tapped out, I could not pull off my number one goal..... beating Dana Bailes!!!

Thanks to the crew at the Gate and to John and AB Charles for the parts.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

MAD1 said:


> I noticed Ray tried a new tactic to try and get a trophy since you all threw out his class!


I am not proud of it-trust me!! I am embarassed as hell, especially since I was VERY serious about all my mains!!! As Ian said-theres no shame in the C-Mains!!! Sure would have liked a shot at Vogan and Junior, not that my 5 minute long race with Stellflue wasnt a really fun race too.

And it did work cause I did get a trophy!!!


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

well all the local guys had a tough one...but you all came through....as for me...stupid me...i let the gate down....broke in the main...who cares...had a heck of a time


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

rayhuang said:


> And it did work cause I did get a trophy!!!


I knew you would find a way for some hardware. Watching Friday night C Main techniques paid off for you. Congrats.


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

I want to know what happened to Joey? Did he go home or slam a wall on the first lap?


----------



## cepaw (Aug 27, 2005)

Mitch, as for Joey, he could not handle the presure of me gaining on him, so he put it into the wall and gave me his spot, just joking, not about him putting it into the wall.
see you Friday
Mike


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

he forgot about turn 1 and went straight


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

Great race to all who attended. Thank you to the Gate crew. Oh yea, Clean up with practice on wed or what????????????? Marty TsB


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

nitrojeff said:


> he forgot about turn 1 and went straight


oooooooohhhhhhhh.......thats what that is.....i thought it was a chicane and could go straight through it


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

nitrojeff said:


> he forgot about turn 1 and went straight


Joey, Joey, Joey, what were you thinking? Girlfriend perhaps?


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

MAD1 said:


> Joey, Joey, Joey, what were you thinking? Girlfriend perhaps?


Well maybe he was staring at her ..... not his car ....then wam ....oh woops....he says


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

MAD1 said:


> Joey, Joey, Joey, what were you thinking? Girlfriend perhaps?


 WHATEVER THE REASON IT WASN'T HIS FAULT AND HE WILL BLAME SOMEBODY ELSE...BECAUSE JOEY IS PERFECT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vn1500 (Nov 19, 2003)

It probably felt really weird for him , not having to drive defensively from you trying to take him out at every givin opportunity , even when you're 3 LAPS down


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

See you all at the gate for a little clean up and practice.Marty


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

vn1500 said:


> It probably felt really weird for him , not having to drive defensively from you trying to take him out at every givin opportunity , even when you're 3 LAPS down


well......i certainly didnt take anyone out.....i finally drove good....until i broke....hey i did more laps than joey.....


----------



## vn1500 (Nov 19, 2003)

David I wasn't talking to you I was talking to Dave...........


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

vn1500 said:


> It probably felt really weird for him , not having to drive defensively from you trying to take him out at every givin opportunity , even when you're 3 LAPS down


 IF ANYBODY WOULD THINK I WOULD TRY TO TAKE SOMEBODY OUT....YOU HAVE GOT TO BE HIGH.....SURE I WAS JOKING WITH JOEY BEFORE THE RACE...I EVEN TOLD HIM I WAS.....BUT I NEVER WOULD HAVE DONE IT...THATS NOT THE WAY I DRIVE.....AND ANY CONTACT IN THE RACE WAS NOT INTENTIONAL...AS FOR TOM I ALREADY SAID I WAS SORRY FOR THE CONTACT AT THE END OF THE RACE IF THATS NOT GOOD ENOUGH THAT I CAN'T HELP IT....SO GET OVER IT....DAVE


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

vn1500 said:


> David I wasn't talking to you I was talking to Dave...........


 YES DAVID YOUR NOT ON THE LIST......THIS WEEK


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

vn1500 said:


> David I wasn't talking to you I was talking to Dave...........


i know


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

Is your caps lock stuck Dave?????


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

partyplatedave said:


> Is your caps lock stuck Dave?????


 NO,I ALWAYS USE IT....I JUST LIKE IT :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## vn1500 (Nov 19, 2003)

DAVON said:


> IF ANYBODY WOULD THINK I WOULD TRY TO TAKE SOMEBODY OUT....YOU HAVE GOT TO BE HIGH.....SURE I WAS JOKING WITH JOEY BEFORE THE RACE...I EVEN TOLD HIM I WAS.....BUT I NEVER WOULD HAVE DONE IT...THATS NOT THE WAY I DRIVE.....AND ANY CONTACT IN THE RACE WAS NOT INTENTIONAL...AS FOR TOM I ALREADY SAID I WAS SORRY FOR THE CONTACT AT THE END OF THE RACE IF THATS NOT GOOD ENOUGH THAT I CAN'T HELP IT....SO GET OVER IT....DAVE


 that is an amazing statement from captain whiner , I am over it . Man you sure have a hard time getting a joke . Before this gets out of hand , I apologize for you not having a sense of humor... roflmao


----------



## vn1500 (Nov 19, 2003)

:wave: see you all tonite , man I love Friday nite :wave:


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

vn1500 said:


> that is an amazing statement from captain whiner , I am over it . Man you sure have a hard time getting a joke . Before this gets out of hand , I apologize for you not having a sense of humor... roflmao


woooooo......this may be getting out of hand....but good job...bigger man....no just jokin bout you guys.....just trying to make this forum positive :thumbsup: 

I agree.....fridays ROCK


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

wait....isnt this forum for the classic or is it our little forum now :devil:


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

goodbye forum


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

Very well put on race thanks guys


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

I SAID good day


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

Wwwwoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwww


----------



## partyplatedave (Feb 7, 2006)

I Say Goo Day


----------

